
Setting iPhone time to 1/1/70 will brick your phone - cgtyoder
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/dont-set-your-iphone-back-to-1970-no-matter-what/
======
gcr
More discussion on the Reddit /r/jailbreak thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/458ao3/discussio...](https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/458ao3/discussion_changing_time_date_settings_to_jan_1/)

------
dang
There have been a zillion of these and no discussion:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=1970&sort=byDate&dateRange=all...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=1970&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

Since they're currently making the front page, we might as well pick one, and
it seems like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11079781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11079781)
is the fairest choice, so we'll roll back the clock on that one and treat all
the others as dupes.

